# 3D Printed Gun Advocate Wanted For Sex With Minor



## Cookie_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Cody Wilson, the 3d printed gun entrepreneur who had just recently won his first challenge when the DOJ stopped pursuing the case, is accused of havng sex with a minor in Texas. He has supposedly fled the US for Taiwan.

Cody Wilson, gun entrepreneur accused of sex with minor, left US for Taiwan, officials say


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 20, 2018)

Is this a job opening or...?


----------



## Box (Sep 20, 2018)

If current political trends are consistent, this guy is going to have a lot of explaining to do when the 2038 election cycle rolls around...


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Sep 20, 2018)

Should've taken her to Ohio or W. Virginia, then he'd be in the clear.


----------



## suaveflooder (Sep 20, 2018)

Lol, I have no idea what he was thinking.  This guy was on EVERY LAW ENFORCEMENT AGENCY’S watch list.  Second I saw what he was doing, I said, “the bogey man’s gonna get you”. He made it all to easy.


----------



## Dame (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm with @Box  on this. We haven't heard the last of him.
And no, I don't believe the charges. Seems extremely convenient for the DOnJ.


----------



## Board and Seize (Sep 21, 2018)

For those interested in following this story, check out the mega thread on /r/Defense_Distributed.  More accurate info, sooner than what is being reported in the vast majority of news articles I've seen.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 21, 2018)

Dame said:


> And no, I don't believe the charges. Seems extremely convenient for the DOnJ.



They have security video of them meeting at a coffee shop, getting into a company car, and then going into the hotel room/leaving the hotel room.

There is an interview from September 4th, a few days before he leaves for Taiwan, where he says his "personal life is about to get bad". 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Defense_Distributed/comments/9h9ow8

He missed his flight back to the states and was caught in Taiwan because the person he was attempting to rent an apartment from turned him in.

It's not looking good for him.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 21, 2018)

It's tough being a professional crypto-anarchist...you're kind of saying "bring it" ...


----------



## Dame (Sep 22, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> They have security video of them meeting at a coffee shop, getting into a company car, and then going into the hotel room/leaving the hotel room.
> 
> There is an interview from September 4th, a few days before he leaves for Taiwan, where he says his "personal life is about to get bad".
> 
> ...


After seeing the article posted by @Board and Seize, I can be convinced. This was not a 12 year old and he didn't go looking for someone under age.

ETA: Dear Mr. Wilson, 
If transactions of this sort are a habit, move to Pahrump, NV, Cody. Now you just look like an idiot.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyone know where a guy can 3D print a lawyer or pardon?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 22, 2018)

Banning 3D-printed guns will surely work and totally isn't a waste of time.






Oh.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't think anyone in their right mind would say it's okay to have sex with a minor. But this is pretty fucked up, and the police brief made that abundantly clear. 

So he meets a girl on sugar daddy (dating app you have to be 18 to join),  pays her $500 for sex and goes on his marry way. Girl tells her school counslor and it steam rolls from there. 

The whole thing smells of entrapment, but at the end of the day, how can you charge a dude for a girl lying about her age? I mean, that's a big burden to put on someone, what are you going to do, card her? What if the ID is fake, what if she is in a bar (21 and up) but she snuck in, or her friends got her in. Where is the girls responsibility in this? Can you just fucking lie to people with impunity while fucking up everyone's life around you?

So much I want to say about this stupid shit...


----------



## Dame (Sep 23, 2018)

Gotta give props to the State Department on this one. Taiwan has no extradition agreement with the U.S. But this worked.



> The revelation that he had left the country led to a tense and confusing few days in which it was unclear whether police could get to him, since Taiwan doesn’t have an extradition treaty with the U.S.
> But BuzzFeed reported that Taiwanese authorities collared him around 5 p.m. local time, after he tried to check into a business hotel with his passport. The document was canceled by the American Institute, the de facto U.S. embassy in Taiwan.


Link


----------

